# Fastest way to grow the town tree?



## Locket (Sep 24, 2015)

I want to know how to make the town tree grow the fastest.

Is there a fast way?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 24, 2015)

Time traveling of course is always a helpful trick, but I believe that does not allow you to grow at full potential, so just playing the game daily helps it grow. It will grow in time on its own, but it also grows due to the amount of Public Works projects and villager quests you have completed. I have had my ACNL for a couple months over 2 years, and my tree is enormous; it might be done growing. Just keep on playing the game and don't worry about it too much


----------



## toddishott (Sep 24, 2015)

I've had my town for over 2 years and my tree is gigantic! I think you just have to play the game day by day. My cycling town has technically time traveled 3 years now and my tree is tiny. Like a little bigger than when I started. It truly will only get bigger by playing the game day by day.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 24, 2015)

Tree growth is related to the amount of "days" in your town plus the cumulative time of actual play time in real life.

To have the largest tree you need 500 days and 500 IRL hours both to get the largest tree.

Some people keep their game open to get the hours, and then play multiple days.

Or just let the tree grow naturally.

It's really exciting when you see a growth spurt!


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 24, 2015)

time travel but play it every day that you time travel. My Caprica tree is HUGE and I have gotten a lot of notice for it wondering how I got it so big, really I just played every day and time traveled a lot playing it every time I time travel.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 24, 2015)

Just leave the game on sleep mode with the charger whenever you are not using it for 500 hours.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 3, 2015)

It gets so big, doesn't it? Just when you think it's sone growing, it gets bigger


----------



## ACLover (Oct 3, 2015)

It gets pretty big, I don't even think mine is at the max yet haha.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 3, 2015)

I've had mine for three months and it's the largest it can be c:


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2015)

You have to have both 500 days and 500 hours.  So you can get the days quickly by time traveling and then playing a lot to get many hours.  

Leaving the game open for a while helps too, just don't forget the charger haha.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2015)

You have to have both 500 days and 500 hours.  So you can get the days quickly by time traveling and then playing a lot to get many hours.  

Leaving the game open for a while helps too, just don't forget the charger haha.


----------



## FreezeFlame (Oct 3, 2015)

As Sansa said above, you need play time and day time. So probably best way is to time travel forward a ton, and also leave your game running on as long as possible. The time required for the biggest tree is 500 days and 500 hours, so you should time travel over 1 year.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 4, 2015)

time travel is your best friend. u need to play 500 days and 500 hours


----------



## Cailey (Dec 17, 2016)

question about this though, I'm trying to get my tree to the 50/50 stage for my train station upgrade so if I tt does it still count if I tt back one day then forward one then back and forward again and so on? I like to keep my game on the current irl day usually so when I do play and tt then I always go back one day then to the current. then forward one then current and so on. 

I hope this makes sense ugh. I just need to be able to sit on my tree I want this upgrade!!!!


----------



## ethergaunts (Dec 17, 2016)

rub some cheetah blood into the side of your town tree. helps it grow fast.


----------



## TooManyBunnies (Dec 18, 2016)

cinnamonswirl said:


> question about this though, I'm trying to get my tree to the 50/50 stage for my train station upgrade so if I tt does it still count if I tt back one day then forward one then back and forward again and so on? I like to keep my game on the current irl day usually so when I do play and tt then I always go back one day then to the current. then forward one then current and so on.
> 
> I hope this makes sense ugh. I just need to be able to sit on my tree I want this upgrade!!!!


No. They have to be unique calendar dates.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 18, 2016)

TooManyBunnies said:


> No. They have to be unique calendar dates.



so what if I tt forward 50 days then back to my current?


----------



## TooManyBunnies (Dec 18, 2016)

cinnamonswirl said:


> so what if I tt forward 50 days then back to my current?



That will get you two unique calendar dates. You will need 48 more.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 18, 2016)

TooManyBunnies said:


> That will get you two unique calendar dates. You will need 48 more.



alright.. I'll just have to time travel 50 days day by day and then slowly go back to the current day by day. 
thank you for clearing things up a bit for me! I apologize for my confusion!


----------



## TooManyBunnies (Dec 18, 2016)

cinnamonswirl said:


> alright.. I'll just have to time travel 50 days day by day and then slowly go back to the current day by day.
> thank you for clearing things up a bit for me! I apologize for my confusion!



From everything I've heard, what you can do is wait until someone pings you to move, tell them not to move, and then you can move back in time as far as you want and it will count as 1 day without losing any villagers.


----------

